# antivirus choices for Mac?



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

hi, new to Macs. I installed Kaspersky as I have used it for years w PCs and been happy... for Macs, the last update was 2-3 weeks ago and it won't let me use Google w Firefox, because it doesnt have a security certificate. So, time for another choice.

Any thoughts on antivirus, other protection for Macs? I'm ok w paying but for the sake of the thread, I'm sure many would like free options too. I looked but not finding this information, though I expect it is around here somewhere...

Many thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Macintosh have a different file system then Windows PC's, and they are not as susceptible to Viruses. There are only a handful of viruses out there that can infect a Mac as opposed of the thousands for PC. You really don't need Anti Virus protection. 
If you decide to keep Kaspersky, you can turn off the security certificate option. https://forum.kaspersky.com/lofiversion/index.php/t46474.html


----------

